# Rubik's Cube Vector



## wddglr (Jul 9, 2008)

http://wddglr.deviantart.com/art/Rubik-s-Cube-Vector-91109691
(Vector Resource)

I needed something to do or i would've died of boredom.

Tell me what you think...


-wddglr


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 9, 2008)

you should have died.



-just kidding hahaha! no but really its nice  very web 2.0 looking. Now just attach a flashy BETA sign to it somewhere.


----------



## wddglr (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks! i was thinking of that! haha.

maybe someone can play around with it? i mean, i made it for that purpose.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 9, 2008)

Maybe I'm just ignorant...but is it more than a picture?


----------



## wddglr (Jul 9, 2008)

haha.. this isnt just a picture..
its a complete drawing of a picture. but being a vector graphic, you can resize it as much as possible, without it loosing quality. or in other words, making it huge and not seing it all pixelated.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2008)

Everything looks nice to me, except for the most left part. That looks like it is cut-off a bit to early. There should be some black around the stickers


----------



## blah (Jul 9, 2008)

wddglr said:


> haha.. this isnt just a picture..
> its a complete drawing of a picture. but being a vector graphic, you can resize it as much as possible, without it loosing quality. or in other words, making it huge and not seing it all pixelated.



Okay, yeah, I know what vector means. But what would I want an image like that for? (It's really just an innocent question, no offense intended.)


----------



## Jai (Jul 9, 2008)

blah said:


> But what would I want an image like that for?


Making your own cube wallpapers?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 9, 2008)

Jai said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > But what would I want an image like that for?
> ...



Good idea.


----------



## blah (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, my wallpaper looks like this:




Did it myself


----------



## brunson (Jul 9, 2008)

What would be cool would be to modify LV's imagecube to render into SVG.


----------



## wddglr (Jul 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Everything looks nice to me, except for the most left part. That looks like it is cut-off a bit to early. There should be some black around the stickers



Thank's i'll work a bit on the left side and update.

any more suggestions?

and yes, you can use this to make your cube wallpapers, or to even make a poster.. or even use it in a big banner at some wca competition.. to attract more cubers... make stickers.. whatever.


----------



## UMichSpeedCubist (Jul 9, 2008)

brunson said:


> What would be cool would be to modify LV's imagecube to render into SVG.


OMG, someone should totally do that, that'd be awesome.


----------



## wddglr (Jul 10, 2008)

here's an update.

http://wddglr.deviantart.com/art/Rubik-s-Cube-Vectorized-PSD-91199172


----------

